# HPI Pro 4



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Does anyone have this car yet? How is it?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I have the car and it is awesome!, you need ot get the front diff if your running on carpet, also you should buy the optional toe in adjuster blocks! the car is well manufactured and there is almost no rolling resistance in the driveline. no extra work needed!


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

That's good to hear. I finished mine last night. The only glitch, was that I put a 48p spur gear on and it slightly rubs the bottom cutout, so right now, I have no idea how free the drivetrain really is.

P.S. Arn't those the best shocks ever :hat:


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

It truly is a quality piece. It was hard not to drool on mine as I built it. The kit setup is very good for rubber tire parking lot racing.

I built mine last week and let a friend race it this past weekend in a local trophy race (I couldn't race as I was the busy race director). He finished 2nd in the A with only four practice packs and very minor setup changes to the car before qualifying began. Not too shabby. It was also his first time racing a one-way equipped car. We were all very impressed with the car.

I'm looking forward to racing it this weekend. Should be fun.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

I guess we can make this the Pro 4 thread. :dude:


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

If anybody has had any success or failures with the kit, let us know. This car could easily take over the touring scene.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Its a beast on carpet too, I bought the BMI conversion as well and it is just awesome! had my first race last night with it, I havent been racing since the 04 ROAR carpet nats in cleveland and I turned some pretty fast laps! withing a half a seconf of our fastest guy right now. grante they werent super consistant but it wasnt because of the car! LOL Yes they are super smooth shocks! I was stale with the tc3 I had it for 3 years. was time for a change and it was a change for the better!


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Has anyone gone to 48p spur and pinion? I already had an assortment of pinions and I didn't want to invest 30 into a new set. What is a good starting pinion and spur for stock racing?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

XXX-SCapece said:


> Has anyone gone to 48p spur and pinion? I already had an assortment of pinions and I didn't want to invest 30 into a new set. What is a good starting pinion and spur for stock racing?


 64 pitch is all I have ever run except for offroad, and its hard to say what pinion to start with because every track is different and it depends largely on tire size as well, you should figure your ratio by roll out numbers not just gear alone. roll out takes tire size, diff ratio and gear ratio all into account.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> 64 pitch is all I have ever run except for offroad, and its hard to say what pinion to start with because every track is different and it depends largely on tire size as well, you should figure your ratio by roll out numbers not just gear alone. roll out takes tire size, diff ratio and gear ratio all into account.


I just wanted a starting number(like the TC3's is 25). I haven't found any rollout charts for the Pro 4, yet.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

XXX-SCapece said:


> I just wanted a starting number(like the TC3's is 25). I haven't found any rollout charts for the Pro 4, yet.


 I have the roll out chart, again I run 64 pitch and I run 33, tell me your tooth size of your 48 pitch and i can give a rough estimate of one.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I have the roll out chart, again I run 64 pitch and I run 33, tell me your tooth size of your 48 pitch and i can give a rough estimate of one.


Don't worry about it. I went to do some testing today, and got it down. The Pro4 was killer today. 

When you first ran it, did you have any of the ball joints rub the tires? Mine did on the F upright and I had neutral roll centers set. 

The factory set up worked extremely well with a Mazda 6 on a semi-dusty fast track.


----------



## mypro4racer (Jul 16, 2004)

i just got a pro 4 2 days ago and haven't got it together yet. any suggestions or mods . i plan on racing it at southgate soon. i am gonna swap out the front one way and thats about it right now .


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Make sure you do a through job of taking out the upper servo bracket. It not and the main driveshaft has a slight wobble in it, they will touch each other and create drag. I discovered that problem today.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

mypro4racer said:


> i just got a pro 4 2 days ago and haven't got it together yet. any suggestions or mods . i plan on racing it at southgate soon. i am gonna swap out the front one way and thats about it right now .


 I race at south gate, definitley the front diff, the stock chassis is fine, mine has the bmi chassis on it. but i bought mine that way. if you need a set up pm me and I will give you the one thats on the car now. it works


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that a step was left out of the instructions?

The upper deck brace was not included in the manual.

What are the two sets of two screw holes on the motor side of the chassis for? Is there somekind of part that you can screw in to protect the electronics.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

XXX-SCapece said:


> Has anyone noticed that a step was left out of the instructions?
> 
> The upper deck brace was not included in the manual.
> 
> What are the two sets of two screw holes on the motor side of the chassis for? Is there somekind of part that you can screw in to protect the electronics.


I was wondering that myself, but my upper deck instructions are there in my book. I have those holes in my BMI chassis as well if they were on the other side I would have thought they were for nerf wings!


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I was wondering that myself, but my upper deck instructions are there in my book. I have those holes in my BMI chassis as well if they were on the other side I would have thought they were for nerf wings!


Maybe there's some part on a parts tree that we threw away thinking it was an extra plastic? I hope HPI will release nerfwings for the Pro 4. Or even better, we could use those holes and make a graphite shield to protect from side impacts. I've seen some pics of Japanese pro4s with spider web-like cages enclosing the electronics.


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

The car is pretty light, I am thinking that the holes are there so you can add weights. My suggestion would be to call hpi and ask them. I dont recall seeing any real reason for those holes.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

YOur right Joneser-they are there for a screw in weight set HPPI is coming out with-like the Xray.


joneser said:


> The car is pretty light, I am thinking that the holes are there so you can add weights. My suggestion would be to call hpi and ask them. I dont recall seeing any real reason for those holes.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

rayhuang said:


> YOur right Joneser-they are there for a screw in weight set HPPI is coming out with-like the Xray.


Yup, it shows the weights on the setup sheet. I'm just going to use some self adhesive lead bars instead.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

XXX-SCapece said:


> Maybe there's some part on a parts tree that we threw away thinking it was an extra plastic? I hope HPI will release nerfwings for the Pro 4. Or even better, we could use those holes and make a graphite shield to protect from side impacts. I've seen some pics of Japanese pro4s with spider web-like cages enclosing the electronics.


Check out the Chassis from Team PRP they have exactly what you are talking about with the sheild. I have been racing the proto-type chassis and its been great.....its a vast improvement over the stock chassis. Here is the link to the website to check it out. http://www.teamprpracing.com/


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

TrickyOne said:


> Check out the Chassis from Team PRP they have exactly what you are talking about with the sheild. I have been racing the proto-type chassis and its been great.....its a vast improvement over the stock chassis. Here is the link to the website to check it out. http://www.teamprpracing.com/


That stuff looks really cool, and it's not that expensive. Tricky, do you race on carpet? If not, isn't it too heavy-duty for asphalt?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

XXX-S.....I have raced it on just about every surface
(parkinglots to perminant asphalt tracks and carpet tracks) with Foams and Rubbers. It out performs the stock chassis in every situation. Right now Im racing it on carpet and its VERY good....when compaired to another Pro-4 racers laps times mine with the PRP chassis are a little faster and much more consistant. And when you watch the cars go around the track with the same setup my car is smoother and not bound up in the corner like the stock chassis car is. If you race foam tires on carpet or are looking to just improve the car that much more this chassis is the way to go....it just flat out works. Also the extra tuning options that it has allows you even more adjustments that are not offered on any other chassis out there.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

After looking at the PRP chassis, I would have to say take a look at the BMI chassis, It doesnt have the side bars but it does everything the prp does except the adjustable wheel base, but it does a few more things like adds shocktowers to it as well that have more adjustment over the factory ones. They both look good but the BMI is a bit more practical and less money! www.bmiracing.com Either chassis will be a huge improvement over stock if your going to race carpet, but for asphalt or parking lot the stock chassis is perfectly fine, as a matter of opinion, the flex the stock chassis helps makes it less twitchy on the paved surfaces.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

The Pro4 dominated today. I TQ'd and set the summertime track record. :roll: 
Not bad for it's first race.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Xtreme Racing just released their Pro 4 chassis's and shock towers.

http://www.xtremercracing.com/PRO_4.cfm


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

On the BMi towers, what are the extra adjustments? I haven't seen a BMI chassis up close. 

Personally, I'm going to go w/ the PRP chassis. The wheelbase adjustment is key. THe extra centerposts are also a big asset.


----------



## mypro4racer (Jul 16, 2004)

anybody know where to get the ball diff set at .towerhobbies ,horizon , and hobbytown all have had it on backorder since like may and i have had no luck getting ahold of hpi and it's not available for order on their site . any help guys . thanks


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

mypro4racer said:


> anybody know where to get the ball diff set at .towerhobbies ,horizon , and hobbytown all have had it on backorder since like may and i have had no luck getting ahold of hpi and it's not available for order on their site . any help guys . thanks


I checked and even Speedtech is out, if it's been on order since May, it should be out soon. If you can't wait, maybe a TC3 Diff might work? I'm not sure on the bearings size, you could check Associated's website.

Does anybody know of a company that makes steel or aluminium bevel gears for shaft drive cars? I saw that the new Tamiya EVO4 had metal gears.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

It seems like Hara/Pro 4 have won everyrace he has been to. He just won the U.S. Nationals.


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

He didn't win the Reedy race, but he ran well. Third, I believe.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Bodido said:


> He didn't win the Reedy race, but he ran well. Third, I believe.


Yes, but HPI had 3 in the top 10.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

I just finished installing RCSCREWZ stainless screw kit. It looks great, but the screws on the bottom of the chassis arn't fully countersunk and they did get scratched up when I went to drive. Other than that, it is a really nice set of screws and locknuts.


----------



## mypro4racer (Jul 16, 2004)

will the associated springs set work with the pro 4 shocks


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes they do.


mypro4racer said:


> will the associated springs set work with the pro 4 shocks


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

mypro4racer said:


> will the associated springs set work with the pro 4 shocks


 I heard you race at the gate or will be? let me know when you are there since I run one there also, its been great for me there.


----------



## mypro4racer (Jul 16, 2004)

i will be up there next week but not to run . i still need the front diff , pivot blocks , batteries , and a few other odds and ends . when do you go ? my real name is dan . just ask jimmy about the kid with the pro 4 and he'll be able to point me out if i'm up there . did you by any chance get yours from jimmy ? just curious . later . let me know about the setup you run also if you can . thanks


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

mypro4racer said:


> i will be up there next week but not to run . i still need the front diff , pivot blocks , batteries , and a few other odds and ends . when do you go ? my real name is dan . just ask jimmy about the kid with the pro 4 and he'll be able to point me out if i'm up there . did you by any chance get yours from jimmy ? just curious . later . let me know about the setup you run also if you can . thanks


Yeah I am the one who bought jimmys, my name is jason, its been killer for me, I havent been there the last 2 times due to vacation, and my radio was getting serviced, Hope to have it back by this tuesday for practice!


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Does anyone know of a company that makes rubber sealed bearings for the HPI. I haven't found one yet.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Nevermind, I found some Dinball bearings


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Is there an online company that has the aluminium spool yet?


----------

